# feeding



## Bigwil76543210 (Mar 31, 2003)

Is it better to feed my piranhas goldfish that are larger than them in size or smaller?


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

If you have small piranhas, I would feed smaller fish so they dont leave anything. The first feeders I gave were very small, I have heard too many stories about p's that dont eat the head and did not want to go fishing for heads. I dont know if this is the trick or not but I have never found any part of a feeder and I can give them a 5" feeder and they devour it all.


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

My natts still leave the heads of larger feeders (4"+), but smaller ones disappear without a trace.
When they were babies (about 2"), I fed them tetras: small enough to take care of, and if they managed to survive, they made pretty tank mates for a while...


----------



## sccavee (Feb 11, 2003)

Yea seems if the feeder is large they will leave the head. If the feeder is a regular size goldfish there will be nothing left with my reds.


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

I have greedy RBs, so I have no worries. My Rhom usually kills the feeders or leaves them there to die a slow death. But an hr or 2 later, the whole thing is gone.


----------



## Mr. Hannibal (Feb 21, 2003)

Remember it is not recommended goldfish as a feeder, try plattys, guppys, mollies or any other!


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

RhomZilla said:


> I have greedy RBs, so I have no worries. My Rhom usually kills the feeders or leaves them there to die a slow death. But an hr or 2 later, the whole thing is gone.


 My Rhom does the same exact thing. Biting into feeders, leaving them alont to suffer a slow death. Next thing you know, an hr or two later.. they're gone.. no where to be found.

Now my RBs are huge and always require huge feeders also. They're greedy bastards and wont/cant afford to leave a half eatten feeder or else they'll luck out from the rest.


----------



## pcrose (Mar 9, 2003)

feed them small feeder.


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

its not best to feed them goldfish


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

RhomZilla said:


> RhomZilla said:
> 
> 
> > I have greedy RBs, so I have no worries. My Rhom usually kills the feeders or leaves them there to die a slow death. But an hr or 2 later, the whole thing is gone.
> ...


 Whoops!!!







HAHAHA.. I quoted on my own post.


----------



## baby_dragon (Mar 12, 2003)

All you pirahna owners should seriously consider settin up a 10-20 gal with 2 guppies or something in it. They breed like bunny rabbits and usually have decent numbers of offspring. Only thing is you need plenty of hiding spots, as they eat their young if they can find them.


----------



## WebHostExpert (Jan 16, 2003)

baby_dragon said:


> All you pirahna owners should seriously consider settin up a 10-20 gal with 2 guppies or something in it. They breed like bunny rabbits and usually have decent numbers of offspring. Only thing is you need plenty of hiding spots, as they eat their young if they can find them.


 how you figure, I have been watching the guppies in my 55 for a month now and all the guppie babies they have live, and since my spilos don't eat them iI take some out every once in awhile and toss in my 240...

MAD


----------

